# James Hetfield of Metallica not so cool in Marin Co.



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.ktvu.com/news/17231482/detail.html

DOH!!


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

I heard that on the radio this AM. I dont blame the dude, I mean if someone was coming on your property and vandalizing wouldnt you want to put an end to it as well? I mean clean up after yourself and others! Something I learned while offroading, TREAD LIGHTLY!!!


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

There was no Vandalizing. Go check out the thread in the NorCal forum.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Too bad it's not Jason or Kirk's property... they are both mtn. bikers.

Naysayers?... http://metpage.hit.bg/facts.html (Point #57)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man there has to be some law against that....emminent domain anyone??


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

Nut! said:


> There was no Vandalizing. Go check out the thread in the NorCal forum.


I dont live anywhere near him so im just going by what the media is saying. If there isnt any vandalism then its a pretty sh!tty thing he did...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Meh... his property and people are vandalizing... What would you do? I don't blame him. IF it was me, I would build that fence and make a pimp free-ride spot. lol..

By the way... I really dislike the guy on all other accasions. He is a douche...


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*I hate that guy...*

First he try stop free downloading and now free out door activity. Well, the free downlonding of his music must not of hurt him too bad if he can afford to do that kinda stuff. That is the bad thing about land... they aint making any more of it.


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

time to DL more Metalica just to give him the big :f2:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

He's a douchebag, but it IS his property...


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

I hate that guy more than any other. Ever since the napster issue, and then his whiney and crying ways about life and how hard it is to be a rock star, I haven't been able to stomache the sights or sounds of his lame ass band either. He needs to grab a flight on Lynard Skynard Airlines, and yes, you can quote me on that!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

"I'm gonna build a fence- *yah*! It's gonna keep the people out- *yah*! I'm kind of a douche- *yah*! But screw you- yah! It's my property- *yah*! and I'll do what I want- *yeeeaaaah*!"


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

People have been using the trails through his land for yrs before he bought it. What a prick.

"James Hetfield, co-founder of the legendary heavy metal band Metallica, has erected a barbed-wire fence on his property near San Rafael, cutting off a fire trail that has been open to public use for decades"

"Hetfield bought the land in 1999, according to countyrecords."


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I think the napster/free download thing was more Lars's baby. The rest of the band seemed a little reluctant to follow along on that. I think they recognized that it was gonna get them a lot of bad PR but Lars is such a douchebag he got them to stand with him on it. If there was vandalism I could understand it, haven't read the norcal thread but hey, it's his property. Hopefully they'll come to an agreement.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Shocker - limiting trail access in Marin? Unheard of!


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

"Wherever I may roam" - Just not on my property.
"Sad but True" - self explanatory
"Master of Puppets" - Sock puppets??
"Blackened" - His image
"Seek and Destroy" - The fun??
"Dont tread on me" - or my land
"The shortest straw" - We picked that one I guess??
"The thing that should not be" - The fence!!
"Harvester of Sorrow" - Thank you James, your cool.
"St Anger" - Send me the biggest fence you have with barbed wire!!
"..and justice for all" = I think not. - Fail, sorry had to be said.
"Hero of the Day" - Fail, fail, fail, caliDH style.
"Damage inc" - yup, he's done some damage
"am I evil" - um, yes? 
"Fight fire with fire" - Figth fire with fence and $$. 
"No remorse" - What else do you guys expect.
"Enter Sandman" - IDK, nickname for SMT?:skep: 
"The things that should not be" - uh, a trail throught my estate.:madman: 

It's not like Yani or Radiohead put up the wall, This dude has been pissed off for 15years!!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Flat tyres said:


> It's not like Yani or Radiohead put up the wall, This dude has been drunk for 20 years!!


Fixed.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

You guys act like he has some legal obligation to allow other people access to his land.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

DanD said:


> You guys act like he has some legal obligation to allow other people access to his land.


Actually he might if the previous owner established a public easement by allowing the public to use the path. He may very well have no legal right to close the trail off even though it's on his property.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Ummmm, its private property? He can do whatever he wants with it. If people really wanted access they could pay for some easement on the section they want, or just buy it outright from him. Wow, u people are amazing. Ya it might suck, but thats life.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

DanD said:


> You guys act like he has some legal obligation to allow other people access to his land.


Yeah, what does he owe us....I mean it's not like we bought all of their music and put them where they are....er, uh...."oh wait yes we did". Pretty shitty of him IMO.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

man w/ one hand said:


> Yeah, what does he owe us....I mean it's not like we bought all of their music and put them where they are....er, uh...."oh wait yes we did". Pretty shitty of him IMO.


I think success within a capitalist society put him where he is. Put down the Communist Manifesto and take a few deep breaths.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

pretty sad to hear...i <3 metallica

but this guy needs to learn the difference between "want" and "need". i mean, the guy is building a recording studio that is more than 4 times bigger than my house...who needs a 14,000 square foot house? i cant think of anyone. if anyone watched TLC and have seen the show about the family with 17 kids, they have a 7,000 square foot house and there fine. if anything they need a bigger house than James....hes just making a bad name for the band that we all used to love


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I live literally 3 minutes down the road from his new mansion, and I already knew for years that he would block off all trails and crap to his estate.

Sack up. George Lucas lets us roll his trails.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

DanD said:


> I think success within a capitalist society put him where he is. Put down the Communist Manifesto and take a few deep breaths.


A capitalistic society is just an excuse to treat those of us who have to buy from others like ****. Capitalist society = those with the most "anything" wins period. Shitty way to treat those who are necessary to get where you wanna be. It has really made the US what it is today.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

Edit: this is not the proper place to discuss the politics of it all, sorry for the derailling


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

I assume this includes Solstice? I did meet a hiker up there one time and he said all of it was owned by Hetfield. Classic.


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> Shocker - limiting trail access in Marin? Unheard of!


I nominate Marin the granny county of the granny state.


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

I guess some of you missed this little tidbit: "Mr. Hetfield has been generous in the past, donating some 400 acres for conservation easement." 

"The evil a man does lives on but his good is entombed with his bones."


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

man w/ one hand said:


> A capitalistic society is just an excuse to treat those of us who have to buy from others like ****. Capitalist society = those with the most "anything" wins period. Shitty way to treat those who are necessary to get where you wanna be. It has really made the US what it is today.


Well said.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

Anyone have any shots of the trails in question?


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

ender said:


> I assume this includes Solstice? I did meet a hiker up there one time and he said all of it was owned by Hetfield. Classic.


I think the fence is up on a fire road; thus is hopefully not blocking Solstice. Can Raptorman confirm?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> I think the fence is up on a fire road; thus is hopefully not blocking Solstice. Can Raptorman confirm?


Depends on which way you go up. The way I go (Which you will only learn about if you ride with me) isn't blocked off at all, just a few cow gates.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

If I paid a lot of money for my own private land I sure wouldn't want other people traipsing through it. As a mountain biker I would probably make an exception for other mountain bikers, but if I were a non-mountain biker I probably wouldn't be wanting anyone going through it, whether they be on foot, bike, horse, or whatever.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hetfield used to live across the street from me. He was also cool when I talked to him. But really, the dude has donated land that we should appreciate it.
The real problem with bike access in Marin is the Open Space District and the Water District, not Hetfield. And personally, I don't mind seeing the Open Space district get screwed. They are long overdue, and deserve it. Go Hetfield.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wasn't he the douchebag that sued Ride To The Hills or whatever?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

man w/ one hand said:


> http://www.ktvu.com/news/17231482/detail.html
> 
> DOH!!


Ride around the fence off the FIREROAD it isn't to hard! Or maybe they should be on the road?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

DHidiot said:


> If I paid a lot of money for my own private land I sure wouldn't want other people traipsing through it. As a mountain biker I would probably make an exception for other mountain bikers, but if I were a non-mountain biker I probably wouldn't be wanting anyone going through it, whether they be on foot, bike, horse, or whatever.


nu uh! I should be allowed to do whatever I want, and other people shouldn't! they should have to do what suits me best, not themselves!

but seriously, yah, it sucks, hopefully you can convince him otherwise, but thats 100% his call.

If I had several million dollars worth of house, I might not be too comfortable having lots and lots of people walking/hiking/riding across my land every day, thats kind of inviting problems.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> If I paid a lot of money for my own private land I sure wouldn't want other people traipsing through it. As a mountain biker I would probably make an exception for other mountain bikers, but if I were a non-mountain biker I probably wouldn't be wanting anyone going through it, whether they be on foot, bike, horse, or whatever.


u read my mind, soulmate


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

ianjenn said:


> Ride around the fence off the FIREROAD it isn't to hard! Or maybe they should be on the road?


Nope.

New fence extends at least 50 feet in both directions and is not easily gotten around; plus he has a caretaker riding a Texas wheelchair. And to top it all off, it is made out of corrugated tin, and easily visible for miles. What an eyesore.

I agree the guy has property rights, but that trail really saw little use by cyclists, compared to other trails in the area. Would have been nice if he had allowed access, or limited access anyway. I'm hoping he will be reasonable in the end.

And I agree with NK; the agencies most responsible for our lack of trail access are the MCOSD and MMWD.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

If it is the trail mentioned by KIRK earlier, it is cool but there are way harder , better ones to be found close by. Lucas may be cool now but but I have heard stories of people being chased off the property. There was a guy down here who did the same thing and fenced off access to a trail that was like 80% hand made and had been there at least 6 years B4 he bought the land. basically he cut the trail in half. And that is just how it goes! At least we can own land?


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

My whole point is this; the trails were there long before Jimmy Hetfield rolled up in there and he should consider that, well now that I think about it, he has and said "screw'em, block it off". Yeah he has donated land, "great, thanks Jimmy". Guess they should go cut trails in the land he donated.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

DanD said:


> Edit: this is not the proper place to discuss the politics of it all, sorry for the derailling


Yeah, there used to be a forum for that stuff and it got trashed over the whole Ibex bull crap. Caused alot of bad blood and good people to get banned.


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

I find it halarious that people keep reminding us the it's the "LAW" and he can do what ever he wants with it. No ShiiT? That's fucing mind blowing!
I think we all know what it means to "Own" something. The story is why is he being an a-hole about it? and why are people so fucing terrified of hikers and bikers?


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

man w/ one hand said:


> Yeah, there used to be a forum for that stuff and it got trashed over the whole Ibex bull crap. Caused alot of bad blood and good people to get banned.


Ya, I lurked there quite a bit, participated on occasion. Wish it were still around, seems stuff that belonged there has sprung up in the other forums, and frankly I generally don't care for that.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I agree, it would be nice to have F=88 back. Would keep many of these threads out of the bike forums.


----------

